# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  О женском белье и сексотипах

## Irina

*О женском белье и сексотипах*

Темпераментность и сексуальный тип женщины можно по-разному. Один из наиболее распространенных способов – по цвету ее белья. Считается, что именно этот элемент интимного гардероба станет отличным показателем, насколько партнерша будет замкнутой или, напротив, активной во время полового акта.

*Белое белье* – типичная миссионерка, партнерша, которая отдает предпочтение традиционным позам и не приветствует новые идеи. Она выбирает одну-две позы и ни на что их не променяет. Попросту говоря, Белоснежка в белом белье – настоящая зануда.

*Розовое белье* – девушка в стиле Барби. Легкодоступная, коммуникабельная, и, казалось бы, с хорошим сексуальным опытом. На самом деле вся ее легкодоступность – сплошной фарс, а за имиджем стильной и общительной нередко скрывается закомплексованная барышня, которая зацыкленна на своей внешности и весе. Поэтому ее тяжело уговорить на секс при свете – ведь она все время будет думать о том, как выглядит с того или иного ракурса.

*Желтое и голубое белье*– не стильная, но спортивная партнерша, предрасположена к мужскому темпераменту, поэтому запросто начнет сексуальную атаку первой. Но в тоже время она стыдится своего тела, поэтому от такой партнерши можно ожидать хороший секс, но без сопровождения стриптизом или распевания кофе по утрам, лежа голыми в одной постели.

*Красное белье* – уж никто и не сомневался, что это девушка-вамп: страстная, дерзкая, быстрая и открыта для экспериментов. В ее сексуальном лексиконе не существует слов «извращенец» или «даже не думай». С ней можно попробовать все – от совместного принятия душа до анального секса и сексуальных игр в людных местах.

*Черное белье* – далеко от девушки в красном такая партнерша не ушла, но все же в ней больше агрессии, но меньше игривости, больше активности, но меньше желания к экспериментам. Есть также один существенный недостаток – скупость в эмоциях. С ней вряд ли удастся поговорить откровенно о том, понравился ли ей секс, и если нет, то почему. Кстати, она бывает цинична – даже во врем настоящей любовной ласки.

----------


## PatR!oT

эт че терь  у каждой юбку задирать и смотреть  )))))

----------


## Irina

ну какие сча юбки и кофты, то их и задирать не надо - и так всё видно

----------


## Sanych

Интереснее когда есть, но как бы нет

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, а это как?))

----------


## Sanych

ну лёгкое такое, полупрозрачное. Ещё помню был прикол с другом, когда он всё под юбку пытался заглянуть девушке, оказалось пошла мода на широченные женские шорты

----------


## Irina

:lol:  Полупрозрачного много, но оно тоже имеет цвет))

----------

